

Will Windows 10 be ready this summer? No way. Will it ship? Count on it - tanglesome
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2916221/operating-systems/will-windows-10-be-ready-this-summer-no-way-will-it-ship-count-on-it.html#twitter

======
thieving_magpie
With such credentials as hating "Vista since day one" and disliking "Windows 8
even more", how can I not trust his speculation?

